# please help. blood near ear.



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Today I had Quinn out and I realized that there was dry blood matted in her fur below her ear. It was a small amount but I couldn't find the source. She was acting normaly and didn't care or reacted when I was checking around her ear. I'm worried. Any advice?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

anyone???


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I finally saw a cut right where her ear and head meets at the bottom. I think it cracked from dry skin because she does have dry skin. I'm going to get some vitamin-e to rub on her ears.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This stuff is good for dry ears  
http://www.bagbalm.com/pets.htm


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

LarryT said:


> This stuff is good for dry ears
> http://www.bagbalm.com/pets.htm


My Mom loves that stuff for HER hands too. Thanks for the memory, Larry!

I hope Quinn heals quickly. You're never allowed to change your picture, by the way. That picture of Quinn with the TP roll hat is one of my all-time FAVORITE pictures.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion! I'll definately try the balm first. And I do love that pic too. Thanks for all the support everyone has given me! much appreciated!


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I just went thru the same thing. My little one scratched her ear, but I couldnt find the area till we took her to the vet. she has dry skin and besides oatmeal/flaxoil baths now we are going to try sunshine factor.. 
Its a frightening when it happens , glad to hear your little one is ok as well!!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

So far so good! At first I thought it might be an ear infection but there was no head tilt and she wouldl let me look at her ear (well until she decided she couldn't stand still anymore lol) so I'm pretty sure she's not in any pain. She's still acting completely normal and there has been no new blood. Sadly it still worries me even though she's fine (paranoid hedgie mom)lol. I found a pet store near my house that sells bag balm so I'm going to go pick some up.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Not all ear infections cause head tilts. Often the only indication is blood around the ear from hedgie scratching at the ear. 

I'd keep a close watch as I know you are and if she does any scratching at the ear, I'd have it checked out.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Great thanks! Are there any other symptoms of an ear infection? How long should I keep watch on it? I haven't seen any more blood since but I'll keep checking.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry I have more questions. If it's an ear infection what caused it? Did I do something wrong? If there's more blood I'll bring her to the vet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ear infections sometimes just happen the same was as they do with us. Some hedgehogs are prone to them if they get water in an ear during a bath. Scratching a random itch inside the ear with a poopy foot can do it. It's nothing you did. 

Sometimes there really are no symptoms until the infection gets quite severe but here are some.
Decrease in food intake because it hurts to chew.
Circling as in running or walking in circles.
Scratching at the ear or head shaking.
Loss of balance.
Decreased wheeling because of balance issues. 
Increased wheeling because of the pain from the ear.

I'm sure there are more but I'm drawing a blank. :lol: 

Watch her for a few weeks.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is what we have seen so far with Cooper's chronic inner ear infection.

Started out with decreased wheeling. Then I noticed him stumble occasionally, not often but I was watching to find something wrong with him due to the decrease in wheeling. Later he started to fall over, because he would fall over he wouldn't eat as much, etc.... longer list to follow:

Decreased activity, stumbling, falling over/wobbliness, head tilt, walking in circles, inability to stand without falling over, pawing/scratching at ear, twitching of ear, cringing of facial muscles, shaking of head, drainage from ear (white pus), fluid in ear canal, bleeding from ear, going off of his food, hearing loss etc. 

There are a lot of symptoms. Many of which you only see once there is pressure built up behind the ear drum, which means the situation is severe.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! well she has none of those symptoms so fa,r but I'm taking her to the vet today at 4:00. This is my first vet visit and do any of you have any advice. I'm not sure what to bring her in. I don't have a pet carrier and I have to walk there (15 mins walk). What should i bring? I have a log book that keeps track of her weight and wheeling distance, should I bring that? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Honestly I don't know what I would do without this forum lol.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I bring my health chart with me, mostly just so I can report on weight. I also bring mealies.

Do you have a snuggle bag to carry her in? It will give her a safe place to hide while there too. Take a spare bag and a couple of blankets with you. I like using my own blankets so that they don't have to stand on the cold metal exam table, or on someone else's towel. I also bring spares in case we have a pee or poo that gets nasty. Which nasty poos can happen at vets. The strange smells, and sounds can be scary and can cause a green or loose stool to be passed.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks! Ill bring her 2 hedgie bags, a couple of her fleece blankets, some mealies, and her log book. Wish me luck. I hope it's nothing serious. I was told the exam is $69 how much does meds usually cost?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Depends on the medicine, how much they give you, and if it has to be mixed/compounded. I've paid anywhere from $5 - $27 for 1 bottle of meds lately.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

well thats not too bad. I was expecting to go there and spending like $300. thanks for all your help!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Charges can add up quickly. But typically I expect a bill to be around $100 for a real "basic" sick hedgehog visit. If anesthesia, or other procedures are required, they can quickly add up.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I just got back from the vet. The scratch below her ear was caused by her scratching because of an ear infection. She has to have ear drops 2 times a day for 7 days. Also, the vet gave her a dose of revolution for precautions. He commented on how well behaved she was so that made me happy! The vet that I went to was from the list of vets from this site and he was awsome! Now I just have to figure out how I'm going to get her to stop squirming when I put the drops in lol.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad she's going to be alright! And I have learned something AGAIN from this forum!!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

How is your little girl doing?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

She's doing really well. Her ear looks completely normal! But she hates being woken up in the morning to get the drops lol. As soon as I lift her up she tucks her ear down so I can't get at it lol. But in the evening it's so easy! None of her nightly habits have chaged so that's good!! Her ear is much better! Thanks for asking!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's good news.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent update! I'm so happy to hear she's doing well.


----------

